# How did you know you needed to use cd's more than once?



## KittyKat12 (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm about half way through the cd's....feeling like it's helping a little as I don't feel like I have as many "panic attacks" at the first sign of a flare up. For those that have used the cd's more than once, what made you decide that you needed another round? Just curious.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

KittyKat12 It personally worked the first time for me. But I have seen hundreds of people doing them. Something to know, the changes are very gradual and changes take place when the subconcious accepts them and then changes things.You might not have to do them twice really.I continued to keep doing HT on a regualr basis personally beause I really like what it does for me and how it helps.I have seen people get better the second and even third times. I have also seen people do the IBS tapes and then the "Towards inner Peace" after that and really improve.Really if your not where you want to be the first time, then you wait a little bit then do them again. One thing is your brain is in the learning process, not your concious brain but your subconcious.That your "as I don't feel like I have as many "panic attacks" at the first sign of a flare up. " Is a good sign being half way through. This means its starting to calm your brain gut axis. Are you feeling out the symptoms check list by any chance?Hope that helps. We are all different.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

What is "Towards Inner Peace"?Also, I just finished mine and I have also noticed improvement. I did like how relaxed I felt. Should I wait the prescribed # of days before I listen to the selected tracks? I don't think I will need to start over completely but I especially liked certain tracks. This will probably sound stupid but has anyone tried sketching about the scenes in the tape? I have such a strong vision of one scene that I thought sketching it may be even more therapeutic.Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Lillett,Towards Inner Peace is a follow-up program requested by many people who wanted to continue with other goals upon completion of the IBS Audio Program. It is a lovely program and many have found it helpful for further development in other areas of life. You can find more about it here: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/more-titles.htmlYou don't need to wait at all upon completion of the program to listen to your favorite sessions as desired. The time frame for waiting is only if you want to do the whole 100 day program over again in its entirety. You can find more info on the above website or in other threads in this forum.I think sketching out visualizations would be a lovely therapeutic touch - go for it! The illustration of the sun and happy valley scene on the cover of the IBS Audio Program was painted by "yours truly"







All the best to you...


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you. I am going to take a look at "Towards Inner Peace"How exciting that your painting is in so many homes.


----------

